# How mechanically inclined are you?



## Lammchen (Mar 31, 2022)

How mechanically inclined are you?

My husband doesn't like to spend money to fix things and expects me to learn how to do repairs so we can save money. We're both extremely frugal but I've gotten to the point where I don't want to be the fixer upper person. I want to hire people to do things for us.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 31, 2022)

I fix all my own stuff. Whatever it is. But there's some things not worth messin with. Inexpensively replaceable stuff like smart phones for example.

But everything else, I fix. Plumbing heating air conditioning. Electrical. Roof. Glass and windows. Mechanical like car, truck, equipment. Computers, TVs, audio equipment. Whatever it is.

I'd never insist though, that my female companion learn this stuff or expect her to do any of it. This is what she has me around for! I did have one shack job years ago though who wanted to learn some stuff and I happily taught her.

For me it's never been about saving money, it's all about independence and self reliance. I don't like being beholden to some dude's schedule. Is that dude even competent? I feel pity for folks who must call for service, for everything.


----------



## Lammchen (Mar 31, 2022)

Pig Hip said:


> I fix all my own stuff. Whatever it is. But there's some things not worth messin with. Inexpensively replaceable stuff like smart phones for example.
> 
> But everything else, I fix. Plumbing heating air conditioning. Electrical. Roof. Glass and windows. Mechanical like car, truck, equipment. Computers, TVs, audio equipment. Whatever it is.
> 
> ...



My husband grew up with his dad not knowing how to do things so they relied on contractors. My dad, on the other hand, didn't have money to pay for help and relied on his own knowledge and friends and family. So when I moved out of the house when I got married, I always asked my dad to come help and he taught me a great deal. It's just that I'm so tired of being the one to do things or having to learn how to do things. I am not strong enough to do plumbing work or some other mechanical things and it gets frustrating.


----------

